# Strawberry plants for sale "pineberry" white fruits



## smtigger (Feb 20, 2005)

I need to thin my strawberry patch. I have Pineberry strawberry plants which makes white fruit. They are smaller plants right now, but they grow fast. They are not dormant, they are green tops and healthy roots. I will ship on Monday or Tuesdays. I accept paypal or money orders. 20 plants will be $13 which INCLUDES shipping already. You can see a picture of what the fruit looks like on burpee's website. I have a lot of plants available at this time. 

Here is a description of the plants from Burpee's website:


Strawberry, Pineberry
White berries speckled with red seeds are aromatic and taste like pineapple.
An unusual, hard-to-find strawberry. Plants are vigorous and send out numerous runners. Berries are white, ornately speckled with red seeds, and are a bit bigger than other pineberry varieties. Aroma is outstanding and the pineapple flavor is pleasant and mild. Protect from direct hot sun to keep fruits from developing more pinkish hues. Everbearing.

Zone: 5-8

Sun: Full Sun

Height: 8-12 inches

Spread: 10-18 inches


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll take some if it can wait, my ground is still frozen.


----------



## smtigger (Feb 20, 2005)

7thswan, just contact me when you are ready for some  I should be able to ship them until it gets too hot. I will be digging a lot out tomorrow, but should have a lot left.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Will be pm'ing you, my raised beds are thawed.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I want to give some feed back on these plants , I bought 2 groups of them , he shipped fast , packaging was great , the plants was very good . This my friends is a great seller


----------



## smtigger (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks rags57078, I really appreciate the nice comments.

Everyone that paid through paypal will have their plants mailed out Monday by priority mail. I wasn't sure if I messaged everyone or not. I also wanted to mention that the older leaves from last year turned red over winter, the new growth is coming out for this year and is green. I didn't want anyone to think the plants had anything wrong with them. Thanks!


----------



## DustyOpal (Sep 15, 2005)

I received my plants today. They are in perfect condition and the shipping was very fast! Thank you so very much. I'm so excited to plant them.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My plants arrived this morning, Thank You!


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Pineberry plants came in the mail today. They look great. Thank you!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I got mine! Lovely little plants, beautifully packaged. Thanks!


----------



## smtigger (Feb 20, 2005)

I still have some plants left if anyone else is interested. They are starting to bloom and are getting larger so I would like to get all orders mailed out by next week (28th & 29th). thanks!


----------

